# FHGW Beer Bottle...



## Staunton Dan (Apr 21, 2010)

I was lookinh through some bottles and came accross this beer bottle that I dug last fall. It brought up some interesting information. Originally I  thought that it was from the Flint Hill Glass Works also know as the Baltimore Glass Works, but upon further inspection I realized that it is more likely an imported beer bottle from the Frederick Hampton Glass Works in England. Here is some interesting information on the bottle in question. You will need Adobe to pull up the PDF file. Here it is. http://www.sha.org/bottle/pdffiles/BLockhart_FHGW.pdf


----------



## cobaltbot (Apr 21, 2010)

Baltimore also had the Federal Hill Glass Works? seen on old wax sealer jars, etc.


----------



## Staunton Dan (Apr 21, 2010)

Federal Hill Glass Works is correct. I made a mistake by calling it "Flint Hill". Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## appliedlips (Apr 21, 2010)

IMHO neither would be correct, if you continue to read the article you will find they are almost certainly from a St. Louis area glasshouse. They show up in quantity in the St. Louis area in 90's holes.


----------



## cobaltbot (Apr 21, 2010)

Right again Doug! and again from David whitten's great site:

 [*]F.H.G.W...............Frederick Heitz Glass Works, St. Louis, MO (1883-1896). This mark was incorrectly attributed by Toulouse (_Bottle Makers and their Marks_, 1971) to the Frederick Hampson Glass Works, Salford, Lancashire, England. Most commonly, these marks are seen on export-style beer bottles as well as on "wax sealer" fruit jars, both of which have an unmistakably characteristic American "look" about them. The wax sealers are virtually identical in appearance to typical specimens made by factories in the Midwest during the 1880s, especially at St. Louis, Louisville, Pittsburgh, and at several plants in the state of Indiana. Alice Creswick, in _The Fruit Jar Works_, illustrates wax sealer jars base-lettered "F.H." and "F.H.G.W.", with various mold numbers centered below the initials (similar to the way in which the bottles are marked) and she attributed them to the Federal Hill Glass Works (also known as the Baltimore Glass Works), Baltimore, Maryland. However, there is no evidence that Federal Hill ever marked any items with these initials. Furthermore, Federal Hill Glass Works did not operate past 1870 (or 1873, according to one source), which is too early for the manufacture of the type of export beer bottles which carry the FHGW marking. This type of bottle was not manufactured until approximately 1876, after Anheuser-Busch of St. Louis began the pasteurizing of beer which permitted it to be bottled and exported in large quantities throughout the U.S., and especially throughout the West. Many other breweries in St.Louis marketed competing brands that were packaged in these typically shaped bottles -- most of which were made by several glass plants located in St. Louis and the surrounding area. A recent search of the St. Louis city directories revealed that the relatively obscure plant known as the Frederick Heitz Glass Works operated in that city for about 13 years. 

 and here's the site web address:

http://www.myinsulators.com/glass-factories/bottlemarks.html


----------



## Staunton Dan (Apr 23, 2010)

Here's another one that I found yesterday. A.B.G.CO  according to David Whitten's site  stands for Adolphus Busch Glass Mnfg. Company

 http://www.myinsulators.com/glass-factories/bottlemarks.html


----------



## DavidW (Jan 11, 2021)

cobaltbot said:


> Right again Doug! and again from David whitten's great site:
> 
> [*]F.H.G.W...............Frederick Heitz Glass Works, St. Louis, MO (1883-1896). This mark was incorrectly attributed by Toulouse (_Bottle Makers and their Marks_, 1971) to the Frederick Hampson Glass Works, Salford, Lancashire, England. Most commonly, these marks are seen on export-style beer bottles as well as on "wax sealer" fruit jars, both of which have an unmistakably characteristic American "look" about them. The wax sealers are virtually identical in appearance to typical specimens made by factories in the Midwest during the 1880s, especially at St. Louis, Louisville, Pittsburgh, and at several plants in the state of Indiana. Alice Creswick, in _The Fruit Jar Works_, illustrates wax sealer jars base-lettered "F.H." and "F.H.G.W.", with various mold numbers centered below the initials (similar to the way in which the bottles are marked) and she attributed them to the Federal Hill Glass Works (also known as the Baltimore Glass Works), Baltimore, Maryland. However, there is no evidence that Federal Hill ever marked any items with these initials. Furthermore, Federal Hill Glass Works did not operate past 1870 (or 1873, according to one source), which is too early for the manufacture of the type of export beer bottles which carry the FHGW marking. This type of bottle was not manufactured until approximately 1876, after Anheuser-Busch of St. Louis began the pasteurizing of beer which permitted it to be bottled and exported in large quantities throughout the U.S., and especially throughout the West. Many other breweries in St.Louis marketed competing brands that were packaged in these typically shaped bottles -- most of which were made by several glass plants located in St. Louis and the surrounding area. A recent search of the St. Louis city directories revealed that the relatively obscure plant known as the Frederick Heitz Glass Works operated in that city for about 13 years.
> 
> ...



Hello group, the link above is "dead" so just to update the URL for my article/information on the Frederick Heitz Glass Works and the F.H.G.W. mark....  it's at this URL:  
https://glassbottlemarks.com/f-h-g-w-frederick-heitz-glass-works/


----------

